# If I could, I would ironwood.



## TRfromMT (Jun 30, 2018)

I got it in my head about a year ago to do some work in ironwood. Each piece became an experiment that I wanted to try. This represents a number of first tries, and in spite of the mistakes, I'm happy with the progression. (All blades are commercial, not my work, I only did the handles)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 30, 2018)

Really nice work on those. Ironwood is one of my favorites for knife handles too

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jun 30, 2018)

@TRfromMT Great work. Did you make the mosaic pins yourself?


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 30, 2018)

Steve Smith said:


> @TRfromMT Great work. Did you make the mosaic pins yourself?



Thanks. No, the mosaic pins are purchased. The basic copper pins are actually scrap wire I picked up fro. The trash at work.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous handles! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 30, 2018)

They're all nice but I'm still liking the longest skinner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 30, 2018)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 5, 2018)

Whats not to like in all of them! Nice work Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 5, 2018)

Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 17, 2018)

Beautiful work that lives up to the beautiful starting materials, great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

